# بحث حول الطين



## المصمم الكيميائى (31 أغسطس 2009)

الأخوة الزملاء

ارجو افادتى حول الطين واستخداماته وكذلك بنوع من التفصيل التحاليل الكيميائية والفيزيائية والميكانيكية للأطيان المختلفة


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (1 سبتمبر 2009)

_السلام عليكم _
_ممكن ان تسأل جماعه الهندسه البتروليه لاستعمالهم الكبير لهذه الماده_


----------

